# Midas Blenny Lumpy Gut??



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had my midas blenny for about 2 months.
I feed it (and two clowns) frozen mysid shrimp, pellets, flakes, and home made mishmash of seafood (not all at once!).

Everybody eats well. I feed once a day.
The blenny doesn't look any fatter or skinnier than when I first brought it home.

I just noticed over the weekend that my midas blenny's gut/stomach area is very lumpy.
It doesn't appear like it's starving, but if it were, then that may explain why it seems like the body is just wrapped over internal organs giving it the lumpy look.

I don't believe it is starving, and assuming that it is not starving, what could it be? Internal parasite/worms?
I love this fish and I really hope I'm just scaring myself. I've been doing some research online and came across a freaky incident: http://www.wetwebmedia.com/blendisfaqs.htm
My blenny does not have a bloated stomach, but these kinds of things freak me out.

I will try to grab a photo of it tonight when I'm off work.
Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would need a picture.. mine also has a lumpy gut... it almost looks like soft rib's.... they arent ribs, but it has a "ribbed for her pleasure" look to it....

It also poops everytime i feed it.... which for me, shows that its "regular"


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

These few days, when I get home from work I don't see it lumpy.
Later in the evening (maybe due to feeding the tank?), I will notice that it gets lumpy, but by then it's too dark to get a photo of it ....

I think it probably looks like what you are describing as it looks like ribs .. or even like he's been going to the gym and now he's got some pretty tonned abs!

It acts very normally ... eats, swims, changes color ...
Maybe I'm just worried about nothing ...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like mine.. i think thats normal... "ab's" is also a good example of how mine looks...


----------

